# Paris 2010: Audi quattro concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 1980 Geneva Motor Show saw the debut of an automobile, whose name went on to become more than just a symbol for a long line of success by the manufacturer. The quattro from Audi is also the gold standard for the combination of winning motor sport qualities with the utmost in everyday practicality. 

In celebration of the 30th anniversary of the debut of the quattro, Audi is presenting a show car at the 2010 Paris Motor Show that moves a futuristic interpretation of this concept into the fast lane: the Audi quattro concept, a thoroughbred driving machine with 300 kW (408 hp), five-cylinder turbocharged engine, a lightweight body and – of course – the latest generation of quattro permanent all-wheel drive.

* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice... so this is the car that was airlifted to the ski jump? Looks like the "R4" name may change to just "Quattro"?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

need more pics. Sounds amazing from the write up specs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I think R4 will be based on a mid-engine platform. This appears to be based on the A5/S5/RS 5. Look for an e-tron concept tomorrow maybe wearing R4 nomenclature.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

I like it but I think Camaro before I think Ur quattro.


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

b b b boner jams! drool! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## eniamor (Jun 18, 2007)

*Quattro*

Damn this car is so sick!!!


----------



## GTiRacer85 (Dec 18, 2002)

Amazing! I better start saving my pennies if it makes it to production...and to the States :banghead:


----------



## dirty_rob (Jun 4, 2010)

so much win. I hope the drive train at least gets produced.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't usually go ga-ga over concept cars, but I really like that one. It may be the light weight as much as anything else, though. I have a lot of respect for performance vehicles under 3000 lbs these days. It's a rare thing... except for Lotus, but these are two totally different animals.

Kudos, Audi. :beer:


----------



## DieselVR6 (Jul 22, 2000)

Things are really heating up at Audi! First it was the eTron/R4 and now the Quattro. I'm in love!


----------



## DieselME (Aug 31, 2004)

*More Great pics here...*

http://www.autoevolution.com/news-g...w-audi-quattro-concept-video/31676.html#image

and here...


http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/gal...10/01 Volkswagen Group Night of Driving Ideas


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Lightnss and Lotus are no longer..*

It's a rare thing... except for Lotus, 

Not anymore. Take a look at the 5 concept cars that Lotus unveiled at Paris. The Elise *GAINED 400 LBS*!!!! The other 4 are even chubbier...

It makes me sad, but they didn't ask me to run the company... 

Colin Chapman, forgive them for they have lost their way.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Although at 2400 lbs. the Elise is still 500 lbs. lighter than the Quattro, and quite impressive for a modern car with a full interior and all the safety equipment.


----------



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

So a quote from a "senior Audi offical" says that this car is strickly for show and will not be built.
Since it is the one Audi I have been waiting for more than any other--and I have an R8 and TT, plus have had 5 other Audis---WHY NOT!! 

From the feedback here and elsewhere, Audi has hit a home run and nearly everyone wants it-even if they will not get one.

I suggest that we-Fourtitude- all let them know we want it by a write in campaign. Audi can certainly change their mind-assuming the "offical" was right. But, they need to know it will work. How do we get this campaign going that they have to notice? :banghead:


----------



## AndySIII (Oct 23, 2006)

p.r.walker said:


> It's a rare thing... except for Lotus,
> 
> Not anymore. Take a look at the 5 concept cars that Lotus unveiled at Paris. The Elise *GAINED 400 LBS*!!!! The other 4 are even chubbier...
> 
> ...


Yes, unfortunately, the Lotus we knew and loved is now officially DEAD! :banghead:


----------



## AndySIII (Oct 23, 2006)

26pt2 said:


> So a quote from a "senior Audi offical" says that this car is strickly for show and will not be built.
> Since it is the one Audi I have been waiting for more than any other--and I have an R8 and TT, plus have had 5 other Audis---WHY NOT!!
> 
> From the feedback here and elsewhere, Audi has hit a home run and nearly everyone wants it-even if they will not get one.
> ...


I agree, I definitely WANT and NEED one!  And PLEASE, Audi, do not just make it a Euro-only model! We here in the good 'ol USA want it too.  I especially LOVE the fact that Audi decided to place a regular 3-pedal manual transmission with this car. :thumbup: I am soooo sick of manufacturers producing supercars with only the "flappy paddle". :screwy:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

AndySIII said:


> I am soooo sick of manufacturers producing supercars with only the "flappy paddle". :screwy:


That is why i don't like a lot of Audi's, i hate auto-boxes with what ever fancy name they get.
It's a manual 24/7 for me.


----------



## AndySIII (Oct 23, 2006)

*Audi Quattro Concept rally model*

http://www.worldcarfans.com/110100128760/audi-quattro-concept-rally-model-in-paris


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

fap fap fap


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Floor pics.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Live @ Mondial de l'Automobile Paris:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autofun.cz/pariz-2010-zive-audi-quattro-concept-5930/fotky/1/


----------



## FranklinWalker (Sep 3, 2010)

this car is so cool!


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Audi:

Please put the Quattro concept into production. 


Sincerely

Kevin Lyver


----------



## AndySIII (Oct 23, 2006)

337Kevin said:


> Dear Audi:
> 
> Please put the Quattro concept into production.
> 
> ...


Yes, PLEASE Audi, please make this concept a reality. Also, don't forget us Audi enthusiasts in the USA. If you build this, you have a guaranteed buyer for it in me. :thumbup:

Sincerely,
Andy Santos


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

Dear VWOA, 
Please take this and change the front a little and call it a Corrado III. 
Thanks


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

MrTopher said:


> Dear VWOA,
> Please take this and change the front a little and call it a Corrado III.
> Thanks


^^^This! lol

I love the fact that its "stripped down" on the interior. No satnav, very few buttons, just 80's simple. I would love to actually be able to by a killer Audi like that with no power windows, no electric adjustable heated seats... just a turbo mill, AWD, and those carbon buckets. *drool*


----------



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

This car WILL be going into production and we WILL be getting it in the States. Got to think positive.

They need to leave this car just the way it is. I have been talking about how Audi needs to make a purely performanced based car like this for years and now they deliver. Its everything I would ever want from them. The car is beautiful and well balanced. It's a instant classic.

Oh and Audi, *DO NOT* put an automatic in this car. 6 speed manual only plz

I'll be waiting Audi, patiently


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I put the same question to Johan de Nysschen of Audi of America and he pointed out that the I5 is a very long engine and that this would create some difficulties in trying to make a production car with decent weight distribution. Audi AG still suggests though that they're leaving their options open.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

A production version of this will not get the l5 engine, i can insure you that.
The production version will most likely get a 408 hp 3.0TFSI V6 SC engine, short and compact.
The l5 will only be used as a transverse front and longitudinal mid engine.


----------



## Jeffreycauto (Oct 8, 2010)

wow how can i enought monney for buy it (


_______________________

career advice
Decorative Stone Veneers


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

R5T said:


> A production version of this will not get the l5 engine, i can insure you that.
> The production version will most likely get a 408 hp 3.0TFSI V6 SC engine, short and compact.
> The l5 will only be used as a transverse front and longitudinal mid engine.


 We better get the 5 cylinder turbo..and keep it longitudialy mounted too. Somethings just need to be kept the same for traditions sake. they can compensate for the weight distribution through drivetrain and suspension. 

I have a 95 S6 with the I5 turbo and i absolutely love that engine. the rest of the car is a boat but that is besides the point. 

A thought to compact the engine design could be to do a Vr5 design. like the Vr6 to save on space and still keep it a 5 cylinder, but that would require a lot of R&D which i don't think they would do. 

I have been waiting a long time for Audi to make a car like this, keep all the back up sensors and dual climate control, 27 way power seats, etc out of this for the purists. Think of a Porsche GT3 for an example. Its a sports car not a luxury car.


----------



## AndySIII (Oct 23, 2006)

ced said:


> I have been waiting a long time for Audi to make a car like this, keep all the back up sensors and dual climate control, 27 way power seats, etc out of this for the purists. Think of a Porsche GT3 for an example. Its a sports car not a luxury car.


 I totally agree with this, and PLEASE NO FLAPPY PADDLE GEARBOX! Keep it a true manual for the true enthusiast! :thumbup:


----------



## AndySIII (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, please make mine in Ithaca Verde (like the wasabi-colored Lambos), black Alcantara interior, and black wheels please.


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

this is what the tt should look like ...... no hair dresser looks here...... all business


----------



## matthewpancakes (Aug 25, 2010)

bump:wave:


----------



## ursmkd (May 22, 2008)

*nice*

:thumbup: for the guys and gals behind this really rally car


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I really injoyd getting my hands on the e-tron Spyder & quattro concept press-kit.
God, I love this car!

Then again, I have always been one of those who love the function-perfore-fashion on the old Quattros, and like the oddball looks of the original Sport Quattro; that's a potent, little coupe with the right focus and possibilities.

Then Audi finally has upped the ante with a "proper" quattro car like this, featuring a 5 cylinder engine. Don't get me wrong, I do like the TT-RS aswell, but aslong Audi does not have a sort of "proper" AWD drivetrain on it, it falls just too short. Then again, MTM has their TT-RS Clubsport which tends to be in my fantasy. Overall, I'd say the TT-RS should have the more technical pinpointer of a good Haldax converter as minimum. The Gen 4 OEM Haldex is not much of a motorsport item in my eyes... This is where I think the quattro concept is more of an "all in!" for the old Audi enthusiast.

Who knows? Maybe Audi bins the 1.8Ts and exchanges them with different versions of the 2.0TFSI, and giving the 2.5TFSI a nice range of models to appear in. This is atleast what's the Audi brand-identity for me. :thumbup:

edit: Does anybody know where Audi got the design of having the four rings at the C-pillar from?
I was thinking about the old Avus or Quartz, but it's from neither one.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there any engine picture in that quattro concept press-kit. ?
Rumours say this quattro Concept have the same transverse drive line as the TT RS but with 408 hp.
There are no pictures to be found from under the bonnet of that car.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

haven't thought that much about it, but it might be. Can check later on.

Due the info regarding the new sports-differential, I'm assuming longtitudinal engine atleast.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It could be that the quattro Concept just have the TT RS drive line for Concept purpose.
But that the production version will have a longitudinal drive line.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Obviously, Stadtler, Reil and Winterkorn would love to see the quattro concept go into production, but using a longitidinal five-cylinder engine would be a problem given the strictures of today's Euro NCAP crash tests. 
That's why Audi abandoned that configuration in the past.
A V8 engine we will not see in this car (to keep it light) when it get produced.
But with a 400+ hp 3.0TFSI V6 SC engine it could be very fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While there are no press pics under hood I am told by Audi AG's PR department that under hood shots were allowed in Paris over press days while the car was on display. I've not seen any but am told some were taken.

The car will be on display again in Los Angeles this week. I will not be attending but have instructed our staff who will be to try to get an under hood shot for you. I'm hoping to get a chance to see the car more closely for myself before the end of the year and will make sure to take some shots.

The challenge here is that the engine is very very long. It's relatively easy to package it in a chassis such as that of the concept car (also an ASF BTW), but it's a whole other thing to meet European pedestrian crash standards. This will be the challenge IF this car is to be built and that is very much still in question.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So I *finally* managed to sit down in front of the vortex again... heading up north tomorrow.

Anyways, NO there are no pictures - nor drawings - of the enginebay of the q.c. in the press kit.
But, here's the first lines of the "The successful quattro principle";

_In the Audi quattro concept, Audi uses the latest evolutionary stage of its permanent all-wheel
drive system for longitudinal engines - the quattro drive with self-locking crown-gear center
differential and torque vectoring. ..

Inside the new center differential are two rotating crown gears that owe their name to the
crown-like design of their teeth. .. Normally 60 % of the engine torque goes to the rear
differential and 40 % goes to the front differential. .. up to 85 % can flow to the back .. up to
70 % of the torque is diverted to the front axle._

Under "Like on rails: quattro with sport differential" it says:
_As a complement to the new quattro drivetrain, the Audi quattro concept also features the
sport differential_


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

WAUOla said:


> So I *finally* managed to sit down in front of the vortex again... heading up north tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways, NO there are no pictures - nor drawings - of the enginebay of the q.c. in the press kit.
> But, here's the first lines of the "The successful quattro principle";
> ...


Some lines of text in the press kit don't say much to me.
They can tell what ever they like what suppose to be in/on the Concept car.
But without visual prove everything or nothing can be under that bonnet.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's unlikely Audi would intentionally describe a car as having a configuration that it does not have. I'll be getting a closer look at that car in the coming weekes and will share what I find.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

R5T said:


> Some lines of text in the press kit don't say much to me.
> They can tell what ever they like what suppose to be in/on the Concept car.
> But without visual prove everything or nothing can be under that bonnet.


That's fully up to you sir.

I think Audi has left behind too much in the past to nowadays fully please the audience with the likings for the oldskool Group B cars. Most of the really potential customers might just pay up and injoy it, wether it's a 3.0SC or 2.5T. Then again, not doing a I5T in this car - if it gets to a production one - is along the lines of blasphemy.

In my eyes, Audi is now fully focusing on it's "Vorsprung", so seeing the actual quattro-drivetrain, opted for sportiness in other new cars, in a proper sports-audi would be just right.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's unlikely Audi would intentionally describe a car as having a configuration that it does not have. I'll be getting a closer look at that car in the coming weekes and will share what I find.


Maybe you take one of these with you and stick it through the bonnet vents to have a look. :laugh:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://jalopnik.com/5697189/the-audi-quattro-is-go-for-production


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

